# mixing red jewels



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

I have some really nice red jewels (probably lifalili), two of which have formed a pair, and have a very intense red coloration the obscures all of the black spots. More recently I added some H cristatus to the same tank and they are being kicked around by even the smallest lifalilis.
Part of it is the home turf issue, but it has now been few days and the cristatus seem very meek by comparison.

Should I separate them or will things eventually settle down?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Separate the two, _cristatus _are known to be more mellow than standard Jewels. And likely you don't have _lifalili_, as the fish that have been going around the hobby for decades as _lifalili _are just another population of _guttatus_.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Chromedome52 said:


> And likely you don't have _lifalili_, as the fish that have been going around the hobby for decades as _lifalili _are just another population of _guttatus_.


I've heard that as well. Currently there are some for sale that are stated to be true lifalilis, original breeding line directly from Congo. Unlike my "lifalilis" (or whatever they are) these have prominent black spots. I am thinking about ordering some:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1335755408

any thoughts?


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

here's an update.

I removed most of the cristatus jewels but not all of them since they were hard to catch. There was a mated pair of lifalilis (or line-bred guttatus) that had spawned already 2 or 3 times. One of the remaining cristatus colored up and lured away the male "lifalili" who subsequently abandoned his mate. The "lifalili" x cristatus pair has now spawned and I expect to have 100's of fry pretty soon.


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

post some pics! i rescued a hemichromis sp neon and he/she is really starting to grow on me


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, picture quality not that great. Lifalili male on R. cristatus female on L. Fry now about 1/4" and very active.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

This pic is a bit better. The cristaus in front:


----------

